# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ο αλκοολικός πατέρας μου..

## treislaloun

δεν το μπορώ άλλο αυτό το άτομο.. πλέον, νευριάζω ακόμα κ στο άκουσμα του ποτηριού στο τραπέζι κ κάθε φορά που δείχνει να απολαμβάνει το ποτό.. αυτός είναι ο πατέρας μου.., που φαίνεται να του αρέσει να ενοχλεί τους άλλους με τη συμπεριφορά του.. σε μέθη γίνεται 'παρανοικός' κ ασκεί λεκτική βία. δεν πίνει πολύ, αλλά συχνά. τί άλλο μπορώ να νιώσω απο το μίσος κ την απέχθεια..(?) έχω τη τάση να βοηθάω αλλά τελικά κάνω κακό του εαυτού μου.

----------


## shadow4

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.τα ιδια τραβαω κι εγω.
προσπαθησε να μην δινεις τοση σημασια κ προχωρα την ζωη σου.δεν ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι αλλα βγες εξω με φιλους και διωχτον οσο μπορεις απ την ζωη σου.τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο κανω.οκ ακομα με επηρρεαζει αλλα δεν κλαιω κΙ χαλιεμαι οσο παλια

----------


## treislaloun

> σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.τα ιδια τραβαω κι εγω.
> προσπαθησε να μην δινεις τοση σημασια κ προχωρα την ζωη σου.δεν ξερω ποσο χρονων εισαι αλλα βγες εξω με φιλους και διωχτον οσο μπορεις απ την ζωη σου.τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο κανω.οκ ακομα με επηρρεαζει αλλα δεν κλαιω κΙ χαλιεμαι οσο παλια


ευχαριστω!! το παλεύω αυτο, να τον κρατάω μακριά.

----------

